# Punk Rock



## Vamux (Mar 15, 2020)

There are a couple of music-related threads up now, and I'd like to help expand the list by asking if anyone's got any good Punk Rock to share. Although, I can guarantee I'll already know most of the songs that get shared. I myself am a very heavy enthusiast of Punk Rock and have a collection of over 1000+ Punk songs of varying genres in my library alone, from bands well known to very obscure. So anyway, let's get all the angrier inhabitants of the forums together to share some good ol' Punk and mosh.

Some examples from me:

*Oi!/Pogo Punk*




*Pop Punk*




*Classic Punk Rock*




*Ska Punk/Hardcore Punk*




*Foreign Punk/Raw Punk*


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 17, 2020)

I am slowly getting more into punk, the amazing variety of music that falls into post-punk has grabbed my attention quite a bit in the last year or two, so I may as well explore what punk itself has to offer. Here's a few of my favorites so far:


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 18, 2020)

I like Ska Punk and Punk Pop the most! I've been a fan since I was 10. Infact before that, my first favorite song ever was "Pretty Fly for a White Guy" (by: The Offspring) when I was only 4, back in 1997.

Here are two of my favorites


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm more into Metal, but totally ok with some Punk ^^
I don't know too much though.







A band that I really gotten into lately is GrimSkunk from Canada ^^
They call there style "World Punk", which means just mixing all kinds of music together. Maybe not "Punk" as per definition, but they have some good stuff ^^


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 25, 2020)

When it comes to punk, I love the Offspring; especially  their "Rise and Fall, Rage and Grace" album.

"A Lot Like Me" is pretty much one of my most favorite songs.


----------



## Simo (Mar 25, 2020)

Yay, a thread about punk rock!!! Woooo, hooooooooooooo!

Now don't anyone hurt me...but...well...as a furry, I am not really a fan of heavy metal, but have always liked Punk/HC about 100 times more, for it is superior  (and has better hair styles )

There's so many great bands, from the better known to the lesser, that I've enjoyed: The Buzzcocks, The Clash, Ramones, Alice Bag Band, X, Black Flag (though, I have a soft spot for the early, pre-Rollins era), Dead Kennedys, TSOL, MDC, Crucifucks, Anti-Nowhere League, Big Black, Butthole Surfers...there's really just too much to like. I have a soft spot for the late 70s-and 1980s, to me, that's the golden age of it.


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 25, 2020)

Simo said:


> as a furry, I am not really a fan of heavy metal


Would you please explain me the interrelation of that? xD
I don't see, how being a Metalhead excludes being a furry (or the other way round) ^^


----------



## Simo (Mar 25, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Would you please explain me the interrelation of that? xD
> I don't see, how being a Metalhead excludes being a furry (or the other way round) ^^



Oh, on the contrary I mean that liking heavy metal is a very, very popular furry trait, and it's more uncommon not to be into it. (kinda like video-games, anime and tech stuff/computers)

Not that it is bad. Punk is just better  (and I like to tease!)

(If there is one other music that seems really big among furs, it's have to be electronic stuff, and those various genres.)


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 25, 2020)

Simo said:


> Oh, on the contrary I mean that liking heavy metal is a very, very popular furry trait, and it's more uncommon not to be into it. (kinda like video-games, anime and tech stuff/computers)
> 
> Not that it is bad. Punk is just better  (and I like to tease!)
> 
> (If there is one other music that seems really big among furs, it's have to be electronic stuff, and those various genres.)


Ah ok, misinterpreted your post then ^^


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 25, 2020)

May as well show off some post-punk, what came about when artists chucked out convention and started experimenting. If you dig these songs, this amazing flowchart can introduce you to a bunch of cool stuff: extrazoom.com: post punk flowchart final

Joy Division - She's Lost Control





Ludus - I Can't Swim I Have Nightmares





Violent Femmes - Gone Daddy Gone





Talking Heads - Born Under Punches





Wire - I Am The Fly


----------



## Simo (Mar 25, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> May as well show off some post-punk, what came about when artists chucked out convention and started experimenting. If you dig these songs, this amazing flowchart can introduce you to a bunch of cool stuff: extrazoom.com: post punk flowchart final
> 
> Joy Division - She's Lost Control
> 
> ...



Ooooh, Wire! Had almost forgot; gonna have to play some albums now!

*puts on _Pink Flag_*

...and I have always thought The Violent Femmes are very under-rated: such a raw, emotive, distinct sound.


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 25, 2020)

One day, when it is safe to venture out and peruse used wares, I'll finally stumble upon a physical copy of Pink Flag. Definitely one of my most listened to albums since I discovered it.


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 7, 2020)

Vamux said:


> There are a couple of music-related threads up now, and I'd like to help expand the list by asking if anyone's got any good Punk Rock to share. Although, I can guarantee I'll already know most of the songs that get shared. I myself am a very heavy enthusiast of Punk Rock and have a collection of over 1000+ Punk songs of varying genres in my library alone, from bands well known to very obscure. So anyway, let's get all the angrier inhabitants of the forums together to share some good ol' Punk and mosh.


My country has big and well established punk rock scene. I wonder how well is it known to you? I guess it's normally extremely obscure as - obviously - they don't sing in English. Here's some of my favorites.


----------



## deft2d (Apr 8, 2020)

I listen to a lot of different stuff, but here are a few punk/punk sub-genre bands that I've been loving:

PUP - DVP (Pop-Punk, Post-Hardcore) From the album The Dream is Over

These guys are amazing live, they're also from my country Canada

The music video for this song is amazing





IDLES - Samaritans (Post-Punk, Post-Hardcore) From the album Joy as an Act of Resistance.

IDLES is really forward thinking with their style of punk, a lot of their songs off this album deal with social issues like toxic masculinity, homophobia, and xenophobia.





LCD Soundsystem - Dance Yrself Clean (Indietronica, Dance-Punk, New Wave) From the album This is Happening

This is a bit of a cheap pick, they aren't specifically punk but borrow that same sort of aggression of punk and put it into synths and make it real groovy. Also please listen to it the whole way through, the buildup is long but so worth it 






The Gun Club - Breaking Hands (Post-Punk, Dream Pop) From the album Mother Juno






Tropical Fuck Storm - You Let My Tyres Down (Punk Blues, Art Punk) from the album A Laughing Death in Meatspace


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 8, 2020)

Actually I'm in the mood for even more mosh. Have some extra, my good fluffy & scaly people!


----------



## Vamux (Apr 27, 2020)

Wow-y, got a lot more responses on a Punk Rock thread then I thought I would. And after listening to as much as I can, it's definitely some good stuff. So, naturally, I ought to share some more I know about.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 27, 2020)

I like punk ass rock, but I don't know very many bands off the top of my head.
How about some indie/punk music from Sweden...


----------



## Kharayi (May 18, 2020)

Recently found out about the band Big Black, and I think I may have listened to them every day since. Lyrics are mostly about fucked up stuff, and they might have the most metallic sounding guitar I've ever heard.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 19, 2020)




----------



## TurboPunk (May 25, 2020)

Hey what’s up everyone. Here’s my playlist for today’s drive.

Black Flag - The First Four Years EP





Circle Jerks - Group Sex





As you might be able to tell, I am a huge fan of Keith Morris’ vocal work. IMHO the best Black Flag vocalist of all time, disagree and/or debate with me in the replies. As I’ve grown older I’ve come around to enjoy Rollins  and Reyes tracks too. Keith really sold himself more on the angsty sound I love.

In spite of Keith falling out with Greg Ginn, that would seem to be for the best? Went on to form Circle Jerks, and brought in Greg Hetson, who went on to play with Bad Religion until fairly recently. One of the craziest punk guitarists I’ve ever seen in person. Morris too, if you ever see live, is quite cool and very down to earth.


----------



## Lucyfur (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Vamux (May 26, 2020)

TurboPunk said:


> As you might be able to tell, I am a huge fan of Keith Morris’ vocal work. IMHO the best Black Flag vocalist of all time, disagree and/or debate with me in the replies. As I’ve grown older I’ve come around to enjoy Rollins  and Reyes tracks too. Keith really sold himself more on the angsty sound I love.
> 
> In spite of Keith falling out with Greg Ginn, that would seem to be for the best? Went on to form Circle Jerks, and brought in Greg Hetson, who went on to play with Bad Religion until fairly recently. One of the craziest punk guitarists I’ve ever seen in person. Morris too, if you ever see live, is quite cool and very down to earth.



Bruh, don't even get me started on Keith Morris. He's practically the biggest reason I became a punk in the first place. I loved his work in Black Flag, the Circle Jerks, and even later on in OFF! Wild In The Streets was one of the first Punk albums I ever listened to, and also one of the first albums I fell in love with from the genre. Up until recently this year, the Circle Jerks were my favorite Punk band since like 2016, when I first gained interest in Punk Rock (only to be replaced by the Neo Neos, but they still hold a special place in my heart). Of what little Punk merchandise I own, a Circle Jerks shirt is proudly among it. From the Circle Jerks, I'd go on to listen to and enjoy related bands that would further grow my interest in Punk. He basically single-handedly helped open my eyes to a genre of music (and in turn, a lifestyle) that I had no idea existed but would end up enjoying nearly as much as life itself. I can't possibly begin to thank that man for all he's done to my life.


----------

